# igf-1 lr3 sub q for best results?



## Ziggy1333 (Mar 14, 2012)

Does anyone have any idea if igf-1 lr3 is injected sub q would it be more effective in making the muscular system as a whole grow? Some people say to site inject but no one seems to have research to back that theory up to say it is necessary or not. Thanks!


----------



## SloppyJ (Mar 14, 2012)

IM for sho.


----------



## twotuff (Mar 14, 2012)

peptides are a water of money


----------



## Pittsburgh63 (Mar 14, 2012)

Site injection would be if you were running IGF DES. It has a shorter half life, so you would split the injection bi-latterally.  IGF lr3 doesn't really matter where you pin, it will travel once in the blood, but IM has a higher bio-availability.


----------

